# River Hospitality



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Now that's good Karma.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Excellent story of good river folk! Pay it forward when you can, on the river and off.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome. Cheers to this group and cheers for taking the time to recognize them!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Great story to read! Sounds like a trip highlight!

-AH


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Nothing like a cold beer, a shot of JD and a bowl of hot chili to warm the heart and soul on a cold day, next to a warm fire. Nice!!!


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

"People on the river are happy to give."


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

thank you for sharing. and thank you to the group that took you in. this post made my day.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

MountainmanPete said:


> "People on the river are happy to give."


And Proud Mary is one of my 4yr old's most requested songs as of late. ....the Tina Turner version. CCR just doesn't cut it with him.


----------

